# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Подскажите авторитетные мантры для божеств для улучшения здоровья и финансового полож

## Екатерина Мирная

Харе Кришна. Подскажите, пожалуйста, авторитетные мантры для божеств для улучшения здоровья (исцеления) и улучшения финансового положения (материального благосостояния).

В частности интересуют мантры: Дханвантари (никак не пойму какие правильные). И (Маха)Лакшми.

И можно ли поклоняться полубогам - Ганеше, Кувере ради денег? Другим ведическим полубогам для этих целей? Использовать их янтры-тантры? 

А если это что-то из не вайшнавской, не ведической традиции (христианство - чудотворцы-целители, ангелы, буддизм - Будда медицины и т д)? Можно ли использовать магию (хотя бы белую) для таких целей?

И было бы хорошо, если бы кто-то посоветовал книги и специалистов (гуру) по этим темам

заранее спасибо

----------


## Светлана )

> Харе Кришна. Подскажите, пожалуйста, авторитетные мантры для божеств для улучшения здоровья (исцеления) и улучшения финансового положения (материального благосостояния).
> 
> В частности интересуют мантры: Дханвантари (никак не пойму какие правильные). И (Маха)Лакшми.
> 
> И можно ли поклоняться полубогам - Ганеше, Кувере ради денег? Другим ведическим полубогам для этих целей? Использовать их янтры-тантры? 
> 
> А если это что-то из не вайшнавской, не ведической традиции (христианство - чудотворцы-целители, ангелы, буддизм - Будда медицины и т д)? Можно ли использовать магию (хотя бы белую) для таких целей?
> 
> И было бы хорошо, если бы кто-то посоветовал книги и специалистов (гуру) по этим темам
> ...


Екатерина,лучше не рисковать. Квалифицированный совет по чтению мантр для улучшения здоровья может дать только специалист, после того, как подберёт то, что подходит именно в Вашем случае.
 Без передачи и без знания правил мантры не приносят результата, можно даже навредить себе ненароком.

Могу посоветовать хорошего специалиста по аюрведе, доктор Танмай Госвами.
Звоните: +7 968 399-69-82 (РФ, Москва)
 Или пишите: gosvalrussia@gmail.com, info@gosval.com

Шрила Прабхупада не советовал поклоняться полубогам. 
В комментарии к  Шримад Бхагаватам, Песнь 3, гл. 32.2 :
"Безусловно, поклонение различным полубогам ради того, чтобы разбогатеть, поправить свое здоровье или получить
 хорошее образование, рекомендовано в Ведах. Потребности материалистичных людей многообразны,
 и многочисленные полубоги помогают таким людям удовлетворять свои желания...
Такой тип «благочестивых» и «религиозных» людей появился в результате распространения философии имперсонализма.

Имперсоналисты утверждают, что Высшая Абсолютная Истина лишена формы, и, следовательно, человек может представить себе любой образ и, поклоняясь ему, получить благо. Поэтому грихамедхи, или материалистичные люди, говорят, что могут поклоняться любому полубогу как Верховному Господу. Среди людей, исповедующих индуизм, те, кто привязан к мясу, предпочитают поклоняться богине Кали, поскольку ей, согласно предписаниям, можно приносить в жертву коз.

Они утверждают, что не важно, кому поклоняется человек - богине Кали, Верховной Личности Бога, Вишну, или любому из полубогов, во всех случаях результат будет один и тот же. Это бессовестная ложь, но этим заблудшим людям нравится такая философия.

*«Бхагавад- гита» отвергает эти лживые выдумки. В ней ясно сказано, что поклонение полубогам - удел людей, утративших разум.*

То же самое подтверждает данный стих, в котором люди, поклоняющиеся полубогам, названы словом кама-мудха,
 что значит «человек, лишенный разума» или «человек, ослепленный страстью к чувственным наслаждениям»...
 Таким образом, тех, кто поклоняется полубогам, осуждают и «Бхагавад-гита», и «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

Если Вы уже знаете о Кришне, то есть Всевышнем о Верховной Личности Бога - молитесь Ему или Его воплощениям. 
Господь Шри Нрисимхадев, воплощение Господа как защитника и устранителя препятствий.  Он страняет все препятствия.
 Очень благоприятно повторять Шри Нрисимха Кавачу.

Шри Ганеша получает свою силу и полномочия только от поклонения Верховной Личности Бога, Шри Кришне:

Шри Брахма Самхита 5.50 - Я поклоняюсь изначальному Господу - Говинде, чьи лотосные стопы постоянно держит на своей бугристой слоновьей голове Ганеша, дабы обрести могущество, с помощью которого он устраняет все препятствия на пути прогресса трех миров.
Комм. Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура:
 Ганеша обладает особой силой — способностью устранять любые препятствия,и поэтому люди поклоняются ему. Он суть почитаемый Брахман, обладающий качествами, и этому он обязан положением одного из пяти главных божеств. Ганеша исполняет обязанности бога, наделенного особыми полномочиями. Вся его слава пожалована ему милостью Говинды.




> *Общее правило для всех Вайшнава-брахманов таково:* если к Вайшнава-брахману приходит другой вайшнав (в 100% случаев - это будет либо полный новичок, либо человек, который начитался книг по карма-канде типа того же самого Джйотиша) и говорит, что он хочет включить в свою практику поклонение какому-либо полубогу (Ганеше, Брахме, Шиве, Сатурну и т.п.) или какие-нибудь нелепые астрологические упайи против, например, Сарпа-Доши, то Вайшнава-брахман тут же должен подыскать этому человеку подходящую по настроению замену либо 
> 
> *А)* Среди Аватар Шри Кришны, 
> 
> *Б)* Либо среди величайших преданных Шри Кришны (так, например, человеку можно посоветовать поклоняться Шри Гаруде, который является Величайшим Преданным Господа Шри Вишну). 
> 
> Такие ситуации довольно-таки часто встречаются среди новичков, которые ещё мало знают о Бхакти и которые зачастую пытаются поклоняться не только Шри Кришне, а Ганеше, Шиве, Сатурну (Сатурн - это вообще болезненная тема, многим до сих пор кажется, что они смогут Садэ-Сати нейтрализовать) и прочим полубогам. 
> 
> *Вместо Ганеши вайшнавы поклоняются Шри Вишваксене и Четырём Кумарам.* 
> ...

----------


## Светлана )

Тут уже есть на форуме текст Шри Нрисимха кавачи с переводом:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...B0%D1%87%D0%B0
Так она звучит:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz5EJOP2164

----------


## Светлана )

> Харе Кришна. Подскажите, пожалуйста, авторитетные мантры для божеств для улучшения здоровья (исцеления) и улучшения финансового положения (материального благосостояния).
> ... 
> А если это что-то из не вайшнавской, не ведической традиции (христианство - чудотворцы-целители, ангелы, буддизм - Будда медицины и т д)? Можно ли использовать магию (хотя бы белую) для таких целей?
> ...
> заранее спасибо


К магам точно не надо. Если нужно, потом подробнее об этом.

*Вопрос 8: 
Могу ли в качестве святого человека молиться Богородице? 
Я православная, она мне близка, и я всегда ей молюсь. Ведь она выше всех ангелов и святых. Не является ли это равнозначным молению Богу?*

Ответ: Главным объектом поклонения всех верующих является Бог. Одной из форм поклонения Богу является молитва. Что такое молитва? 
Молитва — это признание своего подчиненного положения и проявление этого признания через слова.

Тогда возникает вопрос: а как же молитвы святым? Они ведь не Бог. Верующий человек обращается к Богу, признавая себя Его слугой, а к святым, в том числе к Богородице, обращается для того, чтобы научиться тому, как правильно обращаться к Богу.

Иногда люди неправильно обращаются к святым. Они обращаются к ним как к некой власти, параллельной Богу.
 То есть существует Бог, к которому надо обращаться, а есть святые, к которым тоже надо обращаться по каким-то отдельным проблемам, и они помогут. Но это не очень правильный подход.

Хотя в ведических писаниях говорится, что, если человек хочет добиться успеха в духовной жизни, он должен обращаться и к Богу, и к святому человеку. Но цель обращения к святому — научиться тому, как правильно обращаться к Богу.

Если человек напрямую обращается к Богу, то он делает это в рамках своего понимания. 
Но если он обращается к Богу, учась у тех, кто больше в этом разбирается, тогда его поклонение и молитва будут более могущественными, а результат — более сильным. Поэтому молиться святым можно о том, как научиться правильно обращаться к Богу.

Если вы обращаетесь к Богородице для того, чтобы она наставила вас на путь истинный, чтобы она помогла вам практиковать преданность Богу,
 то это очень хорошая и правильная молитва. Отвечая на ваш вопрос, можете ли вы в качестве святого человека молиться Богородице, да, вы можете это делать.

Также хорошо, если в вашем окружении будут те, кто живут сейчас и идут по стопам святых прошлого, стараются жить по их наставлениям
 и уже преуспели в этом. Если у вас есть возможность видеть таких людей, слушать их, то такое общение позволит вам быстрее получить благо
 и научиться правильной молитве Богу.
http://torsunov.ru/interest/8-vopros...ehnike-molitvy

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Для денег мне запомнилась такая практика:


> Пришло время открыть это СОКРОВЕННОЕ ЗНАНИЕ!
> Но знайте, что это знание – страшная тайна во всех трех мирах! Только наиболее достойным возможно прикоснуться к этой тайне! Тот, кто поведает это знание недостойным, навеки потеряет все свое благосостояние, и на 100 жизней будет нищим… Это – "Лакшми Кубера Рахасья Видья"! Данная садхана включает в себя мантру, работу с янтрами и использование мудры.
> Совершив ритуальное омовение, прежде всего, необходимо воздать почести Ганапатье с мантрой: Шри Ганешайа НамаХ.
> 
> После чего, нужно произнести молитву, открывающую путь к садхане и получению денег как результатов сиддх. А именно: «Господи, пошли мне РАБОТУ»!
> Теперь я даю сокровенную мантру. Эта Сиддха-мантра обладает удивительной открывать ворота к совершению Садханы, а без Садханы сиддхи не реализовать. Эта мантра звучит так: «Я хотел бы устроиться на работу, не могли бы Вы рассмотреть мою кандидатуру?» В зависимости от заслуг в прошлых жизнях, мантра может открыть Вам дорогу к Садхане достаточно быстро, но, возможно, Вам потребуется совершить пурашчарану данной мантры в течение продолжительного времени. Помимо мантры, Вам потребуются две янтры. Первая из них – телефонный аппарат. Вторая – карта города. Кроме того, вам потребуется текст Лакшми Кубера Рахасья Тантры, еще известный как телефонный справочник организаций Вашего города. Запечатлев в сознании мантру, состоящую из цифр, взятых из текста данной Тантры, Вы последовательно, символ за символом переносите их на первую из Ваших янтр, еще известную как «Телефонный аппарат». По окончании, Вы произносите мантру: «Я хотел бы устроиться на работу, не могли бы Вы рассмотреть мою кандидатуру?». Если плоды данной мантры успешны, Вам может понадобиться вторая янтра, а именно, карта. На ней Вы отыскиваете открытое Вам свыше место, и переносите себя туда посредством силы воли приложенный к Вашим ногам. Если Господь удовлетворен Вашими молитвами, Вы сможете приступить к выполнению Садханы, и через месяц ваша садхана будет вознаграждена тем, что Вы получите искомые деньги. Совершать Садхану требуется тщательно и прилежно, каждый день, в течение многих лет. И тогда Господь одарит Вас деньгами. Такова сокровенная Лакшми Кубера Рахасья Видья поведанная Шив Аашрайей!

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Это пять, до слез) вы всё сказали.))

----------


## Yudzhesh

Не уверен, что этот подростковый сарказм уместен на форуме. Особенно если учесть стиль самого вопроса и пол и возраст адресата.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Харе Кришна. Подскажите, пожалуйста, авторитетные мантры для божеств для улучшения здоровья (исцеления) и улучшения финансового положения (материального благосостояния).
> 
> В частности интересуют мантры: Дханвантари (никак не пойму какие правильные). И (Маха)Лакшми.
> 
> И можно ли поклоняться полубогам - Ганеше, Кувере ради денег? Другим ведическим полубогам для этих целей? Использовать их янтры-тантры? 
> 
> А если это что-то из не вайшнавской, не ведической традиции (христианство - чудотворцы-целители, ангелы, буддизм - Будда медицины и т д)? Можно ли использовать магию (хотя бы белую) для таких целей?
> 
> И было бы хорошо, если бы кто-то посоветовал книги и специалистов (гуру) по этим темам
> ...


у всякого волшебства есть цена, говориться в одном сериале. и у всякого желания есть изнанка. чем Вы готовы жертвовать, что бы получить здоровье и материальные блага, больше чем на данный момент заработали по карме? цена может быть очень высока. 
годы практики,например. отказ от соблазнов, и постоянное сосредоточение только на своей цели, полный крах в остальных областях Вашей жизни,значительное сокращение количества лет жизни, проблемы у потомков и тп.

----------


## Yudzhesh

> Харе Кришна. Подскажите, пожалуйста, авторитетные мантры для божеств для улучшения здоровья (исцеления) и улучшения финансового положения (материального благосостояния).
> 
> В частности интересуют мантры: Дханвантари (никак не пойму какие правильные). И (Маха)Лакшми.
> 
> И можно ли поклоняться полубогам - Ганеше, Кувере ради денег? Другим ведическим полубогам для этих целей? Использовать их янтры-тантры? 
> 
> А если это что-то из не вайшнавской, не ведической традиции (христианство - чудотворцы-целители, ангелы, буддизм - Будда медицины и т д)? Можно ли использовать магию (хотя бы белую) для таких целей?
> 
> И было бы хорошо, если бы кто-то посоветовал книги и специалистов (гуру) по этим темам
> ...


Шрила Прабхупада говорил что самое лучшее лекарство это повторение Харе Кришна Маха-мантры.
И это правда.

Косвенным следствием повторения и служения Кришне является в том числе исцеление.
Я это знаю по себе, своей семье.
Более того, я сам обрёл возможность помогать и лечить. Но я стараюсь этим пользоваться только в рамках своей семьи.
Но также надо понимать, что результат это следствие мышления, и поняв причину, её можно изменить.

Что касается богатства, то Господь даёт и богатства, если Ему служат. Но преданные понимают, что просить богатства это глупость, так как это ничто по сравнению с возможностью служить Кришне. Предание означает, что Кришна сам решит что Вам давать, а что нет.
Если пока ещё не так сильно предаетесь, то надо просто выполнять свой долг, в нашем обществе богатство не является целью, поэтому мы помочь в этом вряд ли можем.

Наша философия это простая жизнь, возвышенное мышление.

----------


## Светлана )

*«Я пребываю в сердце каждого как Сверхдуша, и, когда человек хочет поклоняться тому или иному полубогу, Я укрепляю его веру в этого полубога, чтобы он мог вручить себя ему».*
БХАГАВАД-ГИТА 7.21

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:

И люди, и полубоги зависят от воли Верховного Господа, поэтому без дозволения свыше человек не может поклоняться полубогу, так же как и полубог не может дать ему благословений. Говорится, что без дозволения Верховной Личности Бога и травинка не шелохнется. Обычно Веды советуют людям, терпящим материальные страдания, обращаться к полубогам. Чтобы достичь определенной цели, необходимо поклоняться соответствующему полубогу. Так, больному человеку советуют поклоняться богу Солнца, тому, кто хочет прослыть ученым, надо поклоняться богине знания Сарасвати, а человеку, мечтающему о красивой жене, — богине Уме, супруге Господа Шивы. Таким образом, шастры содержат предписания, связанные с поклонением различным полубогам. Когда человек хочет тех или иных мирских благ, Господь побуждает его обратиться к соответствующему полубогу, и так он получает желанное благословение. Именно Господь пробуждает в человеке чувство преданности этому полубогу. Сами полубоги не способны вселить такие чувства в сердца своих поклонников — это делает Кришна, Верховный Господь, пребывающий в сердце каждого как Сверхдуша. Полубоги — это части вселенского тела Господа, поэтому они во всем зависят от Него. В Ведах сказано: «Верховная Личность Бога в образе Сверхдуши пребывает в сердце полубога и побуждает его исполнять желания людей. И полубог, и люди подчиняются воле Всевышнего. Они не являются независимыми».

БХАГАВАД-ГИТА 7.22
*
С такой верой человек поклоняется этому полубогу и добивается желаемого. Но на самом деле все блага, которые он получает, дарую Я один*.

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
...Без дозволения Всевышнего полубоги не могут дать своим поклонникам никаких благословений. Человек может забыть, что все является собственностью Верховного Господа, но полубоги всегда помнят об этом. Таким образом, процесс поклонения полубогам и плоды этого поклонения зависят от Верховного Господа, а не полубогов. Глупцы не знают об этом и потому обращаются за исполнением своих желаний к полубогам. В отличие от них, чистый преданный молится только Верховному Господу. 
...

----------


## Светлана )

Шрила Прабхупада часто цитирует известный стих из Шримад Бхагаватам 2.3.10:

акамах сарва-камо ва мокша-кама удара-дхих
тиврена бхакти-йогена йаджета пурушам парам

*«Человек с возвышенным складом ума — исполнен ли он материальных желаний, свободен от них или стремится к освобождению – должен во что бы то ни стало поклоняться высшему целому — Личности Бога».*

Итак, в каком бы положении ни находился человек — акама (безо всяких желаний) или сарва-кама (полон желаний), или мокша-кама (стремится к освобождению) — ему следует пытаться поклоняться пурушам-парам, Высшей Личности Бога.

...В конце  комментария из ШБ 5.19.27 Шрила Прабхупада пишет:
 «Поэтому даже тот, кто жаждет материальных благ, не должен поклоняться никому, кроме Верховной Личности Бога.
 Такому человеку следует полностью посвятить себя преданному служению Господу, и тогда все его желания исполнятся, и, в конце концов, он вернется домой, к Богу».

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> В комментарии к Шримад Бхагаватам, Песнь 3, гл. 32.2 :
> Безусловно, поклонение различным полубогам ради того, чтобы разбогатеть, поправить свое здоровье или получить
> хорошее образование, рекомендовано в Ведах.


Ну, судя с этих текстов - можно поклоняться полубогам. А то что вы пишете дальше, как по мне, не очень логично. Поклоняться полубогам - грех, что ли? За это я в ад попаду, что ли? Речь же не в том, чтобы поклоняться им ВМЕСТО Кришны, а дополнительно в этому.

А по поводу имперсонализма - вообще чушь какая-то. Как по мне, что сделали для нас всякие христиане, учёные, так это привнесли имперсонализм, убрав поклонение богам. И вы то же самое проповедуете? Почему?

Если не поклоняться полубогам, то это имперсонализм чистой воды. Современная наука (и западные монотеистические религии) - вся имперсональна. Нет в ней ни бога Земли, ни огня, ни возудха, ни бога воды ни богов планет. Как-то без полубогов - пусто на душе, на сердце. Грустно, что преданные так не любят полубогов... Ведь они, полубоги - все преданные Кришны. А раз так - значит им надо поклоняться. 

Мантра "примите меня на работу" и янтра - телефон меня улыбнула :-)

Мне большше нравятся ответы тех, кто разрешает полубогов, а не запрещает их. Я не о том, что хочу строить храмы полубогам вместо вайшнавских. Но знаете, есть такой фанатизм еще, когда тоже говорят, что нельзя записывать Веды. Так что, их надо сжечь? Вот христиане сожгли храмы языческие. А они были полубогам посвященны... Как-то странно. Очень странно что нельзя... Не надо ведь сжигать изза этого храмы полубогов... А раз хорошо что есть храмы Ведическим полубогам, то зачем отрицать полконение им?

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Грустно, что преданные так не любят полубогов... Ведь они, полубоги - все преданные Кришны. А раз так - значит им надо поклоняться.


Преданные любят и уважают полубогов, но не поклоняются им. Потому что Шрила Прабхупада был категорически против такого поклонения. Мы поклоняемся Радхе и Кришне, Гауранге и Нитьянанде. Нужно принять Прабхупаду как непоколебимый авторитет, в таких вопросах не может быть места собственному мнению.




> Храмы ИСККОН не предназначены для поклонения полубогам
> "Я думаю, Мурти, которое ты приобрел, не является Мурти Вишну. Оно выглядит как Мурти Господа Шивы. В любом случае, мы не будем поклоняться этому Мурти. В нашем храме мы должны всегда поклоняться Мурти Радха-Кришны или Господа Джаганнатхи". 
> (Шрила Прабхупада, письмо от 15 января 1969 года)
> 
> "Ты знаешь, что даже индусам мы отказали в поклонении полубогу в нашем храме […] Фактически мы не должны позволять кому бы то ни было проводить в нашем храме какие-либо мероприятия, если они не соответствуют вайшнавскому принципу". 
> (Шрила Прабхупада, письмо от 10 октября 1968 года)
> 
> "Что касается программ по вторникам у тебя дома, ты можешь проводить их в качестве отделения Храма Радхи-Кришны ИСККОН. Программа должна проводиться исключительно ради пения мантры Харе Кришна или других песен, таких как Говинда джая джая, Гопала джая джая…, и ничего другого. Поклоняться полубогам или считать их находящимися на одном уровне с Нараяной или Кришной, недопустимо, на самом деле это не является фактом, и это нужно полностью прекратить". 
> (Шрила Прабхупада, письмо от 10 января 1970 года)
> ...

----------


## Андрей Татауров

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...BE%D0%B3%D0%B8

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Екатерина,лучше не рисковать. Квалифицированный совет по чтению мантр для улучшения здоровья может дать только специалист, после того, как подберёт то, что подходит именно в Вашем случае.
> Без передачи и без знания правил мантры не приносят результата, можно даже навредить себе ненароком.


Светлана, мне смешно и больно... ;-) и смех и грех...
дело в том, что ... Прабхупада говорит, что все мы в этой самсаре - словно в тюрьме или в больнице... то есть мы все - больные пациенты...
и как сумасшедшие бегаем по больнице - и убеждаем доктора, что здоровы...!
а когда он дает нам таблетку - говорим - горько!

я вспомнил мультик про пиннокио...
там пиннокио как-то лежал в постели, болел... и приходит такая фея
Фея: Пинокио, дорогой, прими это лекарство...
Пинокио: Нет, не хочу
Фея: Ну пожалуйста!
Пинокио: Но оно же горькое?
Фея: Да, горькое!
Пинокио: Нет, я не люблю горькое!
Фея: Но если ты не примеш лекарство - то умрёшь!
Пинокио: ну и что! пусть я лучше у мру, чем буду принимать лекарство!
Фея: ну как хочешь...
...
тут открывается дверь... 
заходят два человечка, и несут гроб...
открывают крышку, а Фея говори, 
Фея: ну что Пиннокио: ложись! это гроб! ты сейчас умрешь!
Пинокио: ой! как страшно!
Фея: так что, будешь принимать лекартсво:
Пинокио: (через слезы)... (подумал)... Угу... ;-(
Фея: ну молодец!
Фея (в сторону "ямадутов"): можете унести гроб!
и они его вынесли...

вот такая вот история!



так вот... если у человека беда - то он готов получить помощь из любого места... скорее так: 
вот я тону... все! или мне давайте спасательный круг, или всё... утону... и плавать я не умею, и мой корабль тонет ... понимаете... 
ну или как говорят - пожар ... надо тушить - нет времени выбирать вода чище или грязнее - любая вода потушит пожар - и это замечательно!

а вы думаете - "ну, можно лечиться от болени самсары, а можно не лечиться... я еще понаслаждаюсь... поживу в материальном мире сколько-то там жизней... тем более преданные не стремятся к мукти!"

но это глпуая уловка, которая пришло к нам... от... не поверите... атеистов!

атеисты поют в интернационале:
"
не нужен нам ни царь ни Бог - достигнем мы освобождениясвоей рукой!
"
освобождения... от болезней - чего угодно - сами... без Бога... без Аюрведы, без медицины, без полубьогов - САМИ! Понимаете... "нам, преданным нужно только Кришна, а остальные полубоги - иллюзорны! их - нет! потому мы не просим помощи у низ... смысл...?"

но это тоже странная логика... допустим вы купили еду... и знаете что она испортится через месяц два. ну к примеру... не важно что это...
но вы думаете так...
- ага, продукты - портятся... они не вечны... ну тогда я не буду их кушать! мне надо только вечное - толко духовная пища... 
и тчо тогда? вы просто умрёте?

если вы болеете - то вам надо срочно лечиться! скорая помощь даже есть в таких случаях...
но мы думаем:
- зачем лечиться? всё хорошо... ну подумаешь, немного болею... живу - ну и хорошо...

и думаем что мы умнее этого Пинокио:
- ну, у пинокио - было немного не в порядке с головой... он испугался, что его заберут и унесут в гробу... если он не примет лекартство - то тут же умрёт!

но это же не так... это такая же глупасть, которую пардон, сказал покойный Аиндра (есть запись в интернете: "chant Hare Krishna or I will kill you" - Во время киртана он так и говорит. кто ? Аиндра - тот самый царь киртана... впрочем, правильно говорил Враджендра Кумар пр., что лучше бы Аиндра этого не говорил... но жаль такого преданного... "Обидно досадно но ладно")...

итак, мы не верим, что Hare Krishna спасёт нас от смерти... просто не верим... думаем, что "я буду жить. Как мне поможет мантра? вот повторял(а) уже сколько раз - а толку то? и вкуса никакого - и горькое оно - желтуха... зачем мне вообще это Харе Кришна? Преданные же говорят - лечиться не надо? значит не надо джапу читать. не надо вообе бхакти заниматься... ведь это логично? "... 

Пожалуйста, ивинитесь, а тоя обижусь... вы хотите чтобы я болела дальше? я же не садистка сама себе (садо-мазохистка), которая получает наслаждение от того, что я болею. в этой кайфа нет... болезнь равноценна смерти... мы все как "ходящие трупы" - куски мяса, костей (скелеты)... правда, как я узнала их одной медитации - они не существуют  :smilies:  (прикольная медитация-шутка)...




> Екатерина,лучше не рисковать. Квалифицированный совет по чтению мантр для улучшения здоровья может дать только специалист, после того, как подберёт то, что подходит именно в Вашем случае.
> Без передачи и без знания правил мантры не приносят результата, можно даже навредить себе ненароком.


эх, кали-юга... даже в силу мантр люди не верят... как так можно! а я знаю от некоторых гуру йоги-медитации, что где-то на 90% (а порой на 100%) молитвы, мантры исцеляют.. и не важно к кому обращаться! главное верить... и будет результат. главное практиковать! молиться. читать мантры...

причем тут посвящение в мантру?

вы вообще знаете, что повторять Харе Кришна можно даже без посвящения? даже первое посвящение - вовсе не обязательно! и вы говорите что-то... как-то странно это звучит... как будто пришла я в магазин, нет, на базар... и бабулька мне рассказывает: "вот у меня самая лучша колбаса! лицензионная! с комбината самого ... самого... святого" ну типа того...

я шучу конечно... я знаю, есть кошерное мясо, есть пища халяль к примеру...еврейская еда, мусульманская - они это мясо предалгают Богу. и кжадый хвалит это на свой лад...

но если вы голодны - какая вам разница? вот вы можете даже пиратскую программу скачать (или "пиратскую" версию Бхагавад-Гиты) - то какая разница? ну хочет человек - что поделаешь? монополия на знание, на всё - не так уж и хорошо...

пусть будут другие пути... пусть будут другие религии... пусть человпек выбирает что хочет... зачем ограничивать его свободу выбора...

я даже заметила, что некоторе типа гуру даже специально разрывают, портят наши хорошие отношения с теми или иными индусами, преданными других религий, с йогами, разными разными людьми, с которыми были хорошие отношения. так вот эти так сказать гуру (вайшнавы) - очень хорошо умет портить нам отношения (с непреданными)... и это очень печально ;-(

да, садху - остро режит. но мне больно вновь и вновь слышать, что 
- Кришна хочет чтобы у нас не было денег  (и Он сделате всё для этого чтобы все преданные были попрошайками, бедняками, и даже бомжами!)
- Кришна хочет чтобы у всех преданных не было здоровья! он сделает всё чтобы все были преданные больными

я утрирую. ну как-то так... вы в это сами верите? а в Кришну вы точно верите? вот мне кажется вы недоверяете Кришне на 100%... вы как-то обманываете и себя и меня. и Кришну заодно... разве так можно? а заем Кришне все эти полубоги? разве полубоги - не преданные?

вот вы не идете напрямую к перзиденту... нет. вы пойдете в его приемную... и т д... есть процесс - приема "молитв" о здоровье, о улучшении финансового положения...

тогда почему вы не следуете этому процессу, а как бы хотит "дать взятку", чтобы вас пустили напрямую к перзиденту, коорый вс1 сделал бы вам... а кто вы такой? вот пришли вы к Кришне: эй Кришна, вылечи меня и дай мне денег... да побольше...
и что вам Кришна ответит?
- ты кто такой, ты кто такая? я тбя не знаю!
(хочется сказать, "отойди от меня, Сатана")




> Толкования на Мф. 7:22
> Свт. Иоанн Златоуст
> Многие скажут Мне в тот день: Господи! Господи! не от Твоего ли имени мы пророчествовали? и не Твоим ли именем бесов изгоняли? и не Твоим ли именем многие чудеса творили
> 
> Многие скажут Мне в тот день: Господи! Господи! не от Твоего ли имени мы пророчествовали (Мф. 7:22)? То есть: не только тот лишается царствия небесного, который имеет веру, а о жизни нерадит; но равно будет устранен от священных врат его и тот, кто при вере сотворил даже много знамений, а доброго ничего не сделал.
> 
> Ст. 22-23 Многие скажут Мне в тот день: Господи! Господи! не от Твоего ли имени мы пророчествовали? и не Твоим ли именем бесов изгоняли? и не Твоим ли именем многие чудеса творили? И тогда объявлю им: Я никогда не знал вас; отойдите от Меня, делающие беззаконие
> 
> Это слово [направлено] против тех, кто вначале право уверовал и усердно совершенствовался в добродетели, так что творил знамения, изгонял демонов и пророчествовал, впоследствии же совратился ко злу, и [притом] по добровольному жалкому произволению и устремлению. Ибо если Он говорит: Я никогда не знал вас, то, значит, жившего в начале добродетельно, а в итоге утвердившегося во зле Он приравнивает к тем, кого вообще никогда не знал. Бог говорит, что знает тех, кого любит, а любит Он всецело уверовавших в Него и творящих угодное Ему.
> ...


почему преданные так любят протиставлять одну другому? почему нельзя "Жить дружно"? 

см. "Ребята, давайте жить дружно" (песни кота Леопольда):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70YvqmPwN_c
ЧЧЧ говрил, что талантливые не протиставляют, не критикуют, они создают позитив. так зачем создавать вражду, нагнетая и так напряженную атмосферу - везде кали-юга - царит беззаконие, безбожие, атеизм, по сути (не принятие Вед, ведических богов)...

почему мы уподобляемся неверующим в Веды, - отвергаем ведических богов? это очень странно... тогда что мне лучше стать атеисткой? 
есть такая философия "настика" - отрицания авторитета Вед, отрицание существования Ведических Богов... зачем нам это нужно?

а зачем вам 
то нужно (спрашиваю как "еврей")?
зачем вам это нужно - вы пишете - не молитесь другим (полу)богам... что похого?

вы хотите себе последователей? лумаете я стану вашей последовательницей? вряд ли... вы только беспокоите меня своими советами...

мне даже один гуру сказал: "зачем ты ходишь в ИСККОН - неофиты только беспокоят тебя... не ходи! будет больше толку!"...
я не могу с ним согласиться на 100%. он вне из ИСККОН.  тоже переманивает себя куда-то...

----------


## Александр Н

Для исцеления нужно почистить организм, поизучать что такое здоровый образ жизни и следовать ему, найти квалифицированного врача и полечиться у него.
Для улучшения финансового состояния нужно найти работу, которая приносит пользу людям.

----------

